# Erste Custom Wasserkühlung kaufen und bauen



## Gordon69 (28. Dezember 2020)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde 🙂

Ich bin dabei mir meine erste richtige Wasserkühlung zusammen zustellen Problem ist dabei ich habe nicht das Fachwissen wie wo was ich genau benötige. Und bitte um Unterstützung.

kaufen würde ich gerne alles zum guten Kurs ca 1000€

mein System 

-AMD Ryzen 5950x
-Mainboard MSI MPG X570 GAMING PRO CARBON WIFI
-GPU ZOTAC GeForce RTX 3090 Trinity
-32Gb DDR4 Ram G-Skill 3600Mhz CL16 
- 2x HDD 1Tb Festplatten 
-1x 1Tb SSD Samsung 970evo 1x 500Gb SSD 970evo 

- Nezteil suche ich noch vllt kann wer was empfehlen (Kabelmanagement) denke 850watt 

- Gehäuse wird das CORSAIR Obsidian Series 1000D da es viel Platz bietet

es sollen 4x 480mm Radiatoren rein 2x Front 2x Decke Lüfter habe ich 16 Stück von den hier 






						EZDIY-FAB 3-Pack 120mm Dual Frame RGB PWM Lüfter für PC: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
					

EZDIY-FAB 3-Pack 120mm Dual Frame RGB PWM Lüfter für PC Gehäuse, adressierbarer RGB Gehäuselüfter mit Lüfternaben, CPU Lüfter, 5V ARGB 3pin Motherboard Sync, Kompatibel mit ASUS Aura Sync - Kostenloser Versand ab 29€. Jetzt bei Amazon.de bestellen!



					www.amazon.de
				




war mit den sehr zufrieden.



Es soll alles mit Hardtubs gemacht werden keine Biegungen oder ähnlich alles mit Eckverbinder.

Benötige ich eventuell 2 Pumpen oder reicht eine es soll ein Ablaufsystem ran Kontrollrad beleuchteter CPU kühler und gpu kühlet die Komponenten füge ich mit links hier bei.

was brauche ich wirklich alles kann mir vllt wer ein Warenkorb zusammen stellen? 

Netzteil https://www.proshop.de/Netzteile/NZ...ogle&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=searchengine


Radiatoren





						Alphacool NexXxos XT45 480mm XFlow, Radiator
					

Freiraum bei der Montage ist einer der zentralen Punkte, auf welche sich die Entwicklungsabteilung beim Alphacool NexXxos XT45 480mm konzentriert h...




					m.alternate.de
				




CPU Kühler
https://m.alternate.de/Alphacool/Ei...Acryl-Black-CPU-K%FChler/html/product/1580378

Pumpe 2x 





						Thermaltake Pacific PR22-DDC, Pumpe Reservoir/Pumpen Combo
					

Pacific PR22-DDC Reservoir / Pump Combo ist eine Kombination aus Reservoir und DDC-Pumpeneinheit. Die Kombination bietet außergewöhnliche Leistung,...




					m.alternate.de
				




Durchflussanzeiger





						Alphacool Eisflügel Durchflussanzeiger G1/4 eckig - Acetal schwarz
					

Eine Wasserkühlung in einem Rechner dient immer auch der optischen Aufwertung. Sauber verlegte Schläuche oder HardTubes ergeben ein beeindruckendes...




					m.alternate.de
				




Hardtube 3x





						Alphacool Eisrohr 13/10mm PETG HardTube 60cm transparent, 4er Set
					

Die bisher am häufigsten verwendete Methode für Wasserkühlungen sind die normalen PVC Schläuche – jetzt bietet Alphacool eine weitere Methode an ei...




					m.alternate.de
				






GPU Kühler 





						EKWB EK-Quantum Vector FTW3 RTX 3080/3090 D-RGB - Nickel + Plexi, Wasserkühlung silber/transparent
					

Dies ist der Vector-GPU-Wasserblock der zweiten Generation aus der EK Quantum Line, der für EVGA FTW3 RTX 3080 und 3090 Grafikkarten auf Basis der ...




					m.alternate.de
				




Die Eckventile bestelle ich denke mal 20-25 Stück je nach dem wie ich auf die Optik baue. Ich hoffe ich habe jetzt nix weiter vergessen.

mich wäre für jeder Hilfe dankbar.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Sinusspass (28. Dezember 2020)

Allein deine jetzt bereits ausgewählten Wakü-Komponenten kommen auf 900€. Selbst mit Biegungen kämest du allein mit den Anschlüssen für alle Komponenten auf 80€ für normale Anschlüsse, und du willst alles über Winkeladapter machen. Dafür kannst du gleich noch 200-300€ drauflegen, wenn du denn so wenige brauchst, wie du meinst. Realistisch werden es wohl noch einige Anschlüsse mehr werden.
Und wozu die beiden Pumpenkombis? Willst du zwei Kreisläufe bauen oder wozu das?


----------



## 0ldN3rd (28. Dezember 2020)

Die Lüfter kannst zwar nehmen... irgendwie werden die wohl die Luft in Bewegung setzen... aber effektiv & effizient werden die nicht mit einem Radiator zusammenarbeiten. Es wird sich zuviel Luft durch deren Gehäuseform am Lüfter vorbei statt durch den Radiator drücken.

Bewährt haben sich Noctua oder Noiseblocker bei Wasserkühlungen... gibt aber auch sicher noch andere Lüfter die besser geeignet sind.
Außerdem würde ich eher 30mm Radiatoren wählen... mit 45 Radiatoren haben die vorhandenen Lüfter noch mehr "Spaß" (nicht).

Ich habe Hardtubes und Fittinge von Byksi ... da spart man auch die eine oder andere Mark *äh*  Euro...  Barrow soll es in dem Bereich auch noch geben...

PETG Tubes werden sehr schnell weich, d.h. zum biegen braucht man eine niedrigere Temperatur wie bei Acryltubes. Das hat dem einen oder anderen schon den Rechner gekillt.... wenn die Pumpe nen Aussetzer hat... und mal unbemerkt (Anfängerfehler) ne Stunde oder 3 steht... und an den Wärmequellen sich das Wasser stark erhitzt... Da gibts das eine oder andere Youtube Video zu.

Das mal so von mir als genereller Einwurf....


----------



## IICARUS (28. Dezember 2020)

Soll das Gehäuse mit zu den 1000 Euro dazu und dann noch das Netzteil oder hast du alleine für die Wakü 1000 Euro eingeplant?
Ich würde dir mal empfehlen dir selbst ein Warenkorb zusammen zu stellen und den hier dann einzustellen, dann können wir dich hierzu beraten und du wirst auch langsam sehen was alles zusammen kosten wird. Denn auch die Anschlüsse machen ein Teil der kompletten Kosten mit aus. Besonders wenn du dann alles ohne selbst biegen mit Eckverbinder machen möchtest.


----------



## Gordon69 (28. Dezember 2020)

Man kann mich gerne berichtigen. Wie gesagt habe mit Wasserkühlung nicht viel Erfahrung.  Da ich nicht weis wie groß das Volumen im Kreislauf ist ginge ich von aus das ich eventuell 2 Pumpen benötige. Also lieber 30mm Radiatoren nehmen?

Ja ich habe mit den Lüftern an sich gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Dazu sehen sie optisch noch gut aus. Ich schaue mal zwecks Lüfter. 

1000€ war nur für die Kühlung geplant. Gehäuse Netzteil ist extra.



Kann mir jemand nen gutes System zusammenstellen für 1000-1300€ Ca 35 fittinge sollten denne reichen.

lg


IICARUS schrieb:


> Soll das Gehäuse mit zu den 1000 Euro dazu und dann noch das Netzteil oder hast du alleine für die Wakü 1000 Euro eingeplant?
> Ich würde dir mal empfehlen dir selbst ein Warenkorb zusammen zu stellen und den hier dann einzustellen, dann können wir dich hierzu beraten und du wirst auch langsam sehen was alles zusammen kosten wird. Denn auch die Anschlüsse machen ein Teil der kompletten Kosten mit aus. Besonders wenn du dann alles ohne selbst biegen mit Eckverbinder machen möchtest.


An sich hatte ich ja bereits alle teile gepostet. Aber soll ja nicht so gut sein. Bringt mir ja nix wenn ich 3 4 mal was zusammenstelle und am Ende heist es nee ist nicht gut. Wäre halt sehr dankbar wenn mir jemand ein System zusammen stellt.

lg


----------



## Skyler1337 (29. Dezember 2020)

Ich denke auch das die 1000 nicht ausreichen für das Vorhaben


----------



## Gordon69 (29. Dezember 2020)

Es ist eine Richtlinie können auch 1300€ sein.

Lg


Skyler1337 schrieb:


> Ich denke auch das die 1000 nicht ausreichen für das Vorhaben


Da ich so leider nicht weiter komme bestelle ich jetzt einfach. Eine Pumpe und 1/4 Hardtub‘s aus Acryl 30 Eckverbinder und Fittinge.

werde ja sehen ob’s aufgeht.

dsnke euch trotzdem erstmal Ergebnis sende ich dann hier rein.

Lg


----------



## Sinusspass (29. Dezember 2020)

Bevor wir jetzt alle weiter im Dunkeln tappen:
Was ist das Ziel deiner Wakü? Temperatur? Lautstärke bzw. keine Lautstärke? Optik? Alles auf einmal? 
Welcher optische Stil ist deiner? Eher RGB und Blinki Blinki soweit es geht oder doch eher dezenteres RGB? 
Sicher, dass das mit den L-Anschlüssen statt Adaptern sein muss? 
Man kann für alle Wünsche und Auslegungen einen Warenkorb zusammenstellen, nur bringt das rein gar nichts, wenn das dir am Ende nicht gefällt. Dann war der ganze Aufwand für die Katz. Von beiden Seiten.


----------



## Gordon69 (29. Dezember 2020)

Das wäre mein Warenkorb für die Fittinge  und Hardtubs 






						Warenkorb | Mindfactory.de
					

Bei Mindfactory.de finden Sie günstige Hardware, Software, Notebooks, Computer, Tablets, Smartphones, Spielekonsolen und vieles mehr.




					www.mindfactory.de
				




Und das für den Rest wie Pumpe usw ist hier 






						Elektronik & mehr online kaufen | ALTERNATE Online Shop
					

Online einkaufen beim Testsieger: Mehrfacher Versender des Jahres, Sieger im Webshop-Test! Tolle Neuheiten & Bestseller, ausgezeichneter Service!




					m.alternate.de
				




Passt das soweit alles erstmal oder fehlt noch was?

lg


----------



## Sinusspass (29. Dezember 2020)

Die Warenkörbe sind leer, einfach der Link zu deinem privaten Warenkorb wird jeden nur auf seinen eigenen Warenkorb zurückführen. Du musst die Warenkörbe teilen.


----------



## Richu006 (29. Dezember 2020)

Warum PETG Tubes wenn du sowieso nicht biegen willst? Ich finde alle Ecken mit eckverbindern zu machen etc. Höchstens bei echtglas sinvoll.

Ansonsten  nimm wenigstens Acryl.

Aber ich denke 90° Bögen bekommst du hin und sparst schon ordentlich Geld.


----------



## Gordon69 (29. Dezember 2020)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Bevor wir jetzt alle weiter im Dunkeln tappen:
> Was ist das Ziel deiner Wakü? Temperatur? Lautstärke bzw. keine Lautstärke? Optik? Alles auf einmal?
> Welcher optische Stil ist deiner? Eher RGB und Blinki Blinki soweit es geht oder doch eher dezenteres RGB?
> Sicher, dass das mit den L-Anschlüssen statt Adaptern sein muss?
> Man kann für alle Wünsche und Auslegungen einen Warenkorb zusammenstellen, nur bringt das rein gar nichts, wenn das dir am Ende nicht gefällt. Dann war der ganze Aufwand für die Katz. Von beiden Seiten.


Es muss nicht alles funkeln wie ein China Weihnachtsbaum die Lüfter haben das meiste Licht der Rest ist dezent. Sollte nicht zu laut sein und gut kühlen Optik ist auch wichtig. Also Gesamtpaket muss stimmen.

Hier mal die Liste der Bestellung


Sinusspass schrieb:


> Die Warenkörbe sind leer, einfach der Link zu deinem privaten Warenkorb wird jeden nur auf seinen eigenen Warenkorb zurückführen. Du musst die Warenkörbe teilen.


Habe jetzt Bilder hinzugefügt


Richu006 schrieb:


> Warum PETG Tubes wenn du sowieso nicht biegen willst? Ich finde alle Ecken mit eckverbindern zu machen etc. Höchstens bei echtglas sinvoll.
> 
> Ansonsten  nimm wenigstens Acryl.
> 
> Aber ich denke 90° Bögen bekommst du hin und sparst schon ordentlich Geld.


Werde Acryl bestellen. Möchte nix selber biegen.  Sieht doch bei Acryl nicht extrem viel anderes aus zwecks L Eckverbinder.

Wäre das so ansich erstmal in Ordnung? Gesamtes System kommt auf knapp 5300€

Lg


----------



## Sinusspass (29. Dezember 2020)

Die Kombination aus PETG oder Acryl und den Alphacool-Anschlüssen ist verdammt instabil. Da reicht gefühlt das Eigengewicht der Anschlüsse schon fast aus, dass alles auseinanderfällt. Dem würde ich ganz sicher nicht Hardware für mehrere 1000€ anvertrauen.
Neben den Kosten ist das der Hauptgrund, warum diese Art der Verbindung so selten verwendet wird. Klar kann man das so machen, der Kreislauf wird vermutlich auch funktionieren, aber selber biegen hat schon seinen Sinn.


----------



## Gordon69 (29. Dezember 2020)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Die Kombination aus PETG oder Acryl und den Alphacool-Anschlüssen ist verdammt instabil. Da reicht gefühlt das Eigengewicht der Anschlüsse schon fast aus, dass alles auseinanderfällt. Dem würde ich ganz sicher nicht Hardware für mehrere 1000€ anvertrauen.
> Neben den Kosten ist das der Hauptgrund, warum diese Art der Verbindung so selten verwendet wird. Klar kann man das so machen, der Kreislauf wird vermutlich auch funktionieren, aber selber biegen hat schon seinen Sinn.


Ok das klingt natürlich nicht so gut. Ich bin echt überfordert weil ich nicht weis was am Ende wirklich richtig ist. Selber biegen wie du sagst ist am Ende wohl das beste. Die Frage ist halt ob ich das so gut hinbekomme. Mein jetzigen Rechner habe ich von ein Kollegen der hat es auch selbst gemacht man sieht halt auch er hat die Biegungen nicht optimal.

siehe Bild


----------



## Richu006 (29. Dezember 2020)

Gordon69 schrieb:


> Ok das klingt natürlich nicht so gut. Ich bin echt überfordert weil ich nicht weis was am Ende wirklich richtig ist. Selber biegen wie du sagst ist am Ende wohl das beste. Die Frage ist halt ob ich das so gut hinbekomme. Mein jetzigen Rechner habe ich von ein Kollegen der hat es auch selbst gemacht man sieht halt auch er hat die Biegungen nicht optimal.
> 
> siehe Bild


Also die Alphacool Eiszapfen halten schon nicht so schlecht finde ich... meine kriegt man jedenfalls nicht so einfach raus. Wenn man die ordentlich fedt zieht.

Aber ja ich würde auch biegen.

Also in deinem Beispiel vom Kollegen sind auch einige echt schwere Biegungen. Da braucht man schon Messwerkzeug und viel Geduld wenn man das ordentlich machen will.

Ich empfehle eine gute Planung. So das möglichst jede Tube nur 1 rechter Winkel benötigt. Ab 2 Winkeln pro Tube wirds schon anspruchsvoller da es nicht ganz ohne ist 2 Biegungen im richtigen Abstand hin zu bekommen.

Meine Empfehlung:
Fang mit den schwersten Tubes an (die langen welche 2 oder mehr Biegungen benötigen) wenn da etwas schief geht, kann man die meist teilen und dann die Biegungen noch für kürzere einfachere Tubes nutzen. Und hat nicht allzu viel verschleiss. 

Und nimm dir genügend Zeit. Bei mir gehen schon mal 30 min für 1 Tube drauf. Mit Messen, anzeichnen und am Ende in der länge anpassen. Wenn man mal schnell schnell machen will wird das nix.


----------



## Skyler1337 (29. Dezember 2020)

Es geht nichts über eine genaue und ordentliche Planung ansonsten machst du alles 5 mal.


----------



## Gordon69 (29. Dezember 2020)

Kann mir jemand nen set für diese Biegevorichtung empfehlen und wie erhitze ich die Acryl tubs und bei welcher Hitze?

Ist das gut 



			https://www.galaxus.de/de/s1/product/alphacool-eiskoffer-light-bending-kit-pc-komponenten-werkzeug-11493052?gclid=CjwKCAiAxKv_BRBdEiwAyd40NxEk9SzwtdomYk4PZN_KuLETIc2vmaR52cWjIioaAyphkbsQC0qd6xoC_MYQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds
		



Lg


----------



## Sinusspass (29. Dezember 2020)

Sets kann ich nicht empfehlen, weil ich immer aus der Hand biege oder aber mein Gehäuse oder ne Tischkante als 90°-Hilfe nutze, aber zur Hitze kann ich sagen: Wenn du deine Hand paar Sekunden in den heißen Luftstrom halten kannst, ist die Temperatur gut. Das muss ne gewisse Temperatur haben, sonst wird das Acryl nicht weich, aber darf nicht zu warm sein, sonst wirft das Acryl Blasen. Lasse es dabei ruhig bisschen länger aufwärmen, sodass es ordentlich warm und weich ist.


----------



## Anthropos (29. Dezember 2020)

Gordon69 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand nen set für diese Biegevorichtung empfehlen und wie erhitze ich die Acryl tubs und bei welcher Hitze?


Also, ich habe die letzten beiden Tage die Tubes meiner ersten Custom-Wakü gebogen. Habe mir kein Komplett-Set, sondern einzeln ein paar Dinge gekauft. Folgendes Werkzeug habe ich verwendet:
Alphacool Measuring Kit
Biegevorrichtung
Hardtube Silicon Bending
Heißluftpistole
Alphacool Saw Tool
Bügelsäge
Schleifpapier
Entgrater
(Achtung: Biegevorrichtung sollte und Silicon Bending muss auf deine Tubes (Außendurchmesser/Innendurchmesser) angepasst ein!) 

Das Measuring Kit fande ich sehr hilfreich bei Tubes mit mehreren Biegungen. Die Tubes habe ich mit der Heißuftpistole auf Stufe 1 (von 2 Stufen) erhitzt. (Schön langsam und gemächlich. ) Über das richtige Vorgehen einfach ein paar YT-Videos anschauen. Gibt dort haufenweise Bending-Tutorials.


----------



## Gordon69 (30. Dezember 2020)

Humanist1986 schrieb:


> Also, ich habe die letzten beiden Tage die Tubes meiner ersten Custom-Wakü gebogen. Habe mir kein Komplett-Set, sondern einzeln ein paar Dinge gekauft. Folgendes Werkzeug habe ich verwendet:
> Alphacool Measuring Kit
> Biegevorrichtung
> Hardtube Silicon Bending
> ...


Danke dir das ist sehr hilfreich hast vllt Bilder von deinem System?

lg


----------



## Richu006 (30. Dezember 2020)

Also ich nutze ein Normaler Winkel wie in schreiner verwenden für die 90° Biegungen. Wichtig ist das Silikon inlet.

Temperatur: ich habe ein Föhn der Stufenlos verstellbar ist. Stelle da 300 grad ein. Passt für Acryl ganz gut.

Lustig ist meine alten PETG Rohre von Alphacool benötigen mehr Hitze... 400°C+ sonst geht nix und bei 430 grad kriegen die schon Blasen.
Irgendwie verstand ich die Welt nicht ganz. Weil PETG laut rechechen eigentlich weniger temperatur benötigen sollte... kein Plan was mit diesen Rohren nicht stimmt.

Aber meine neuem Acryl tubes gehen wunderbar bei 300°C.


----------



## Gordon69 (30. Dezember 2020)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Also ich nutze ein Normaler Winkel wie in schreiner verwenden für die 90° Biegungen. Wichtig ist das Silikon inlet.
> 
> Temperatur: ich habe ein Föhn der Stufenlos verstellbar ist. Stelle da 300 grad ein. Passt für Acryl ganz gut.
> 
> ...


Danke hast du Bilder von dein System 

Lg


----------



## Anthropos (30. Dezember 2020)

Gordon69 schrieb:


> hast vllt Bilder von deinem System?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Richu006 (30. Dezember 2020)

Gordon69 schrieb:


> Danke hast du Bilder von dein System
> 
> Lg



Ich denke bei den Tubes hab ich ganz gute Arbeit geleistet... ich Versuche immer möglicht alles mit 90° Winkeln zu machen. Und die Parallelen Rohre müssen parallel sein für mich. Bin ganz happy.
Mit RGB hab ich vielleicht bisschen übertrieben. Ist natürlich Geschmackssache. Aber ich mags.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gordon69 (30. Dezember 2020)

Danke euch. Wo bekomme ich die milchigen Acryl Tubs her?

lg


----------



## Richu006 (30. Dezember 2020)

Gordon69 schrieb:


> Danke euch. Wo bekomme ich die milchigen Acryl Tubs her?
> 
> lg











						Alphacool Eisrohr 13/10mm Acryl (PMMA) HardTube Satin 80cm - 4er Set (320cm)
					

HardTubes erfreuen sich einer großen Beliebtheit und Alphacool bietet immer mehr Produkte in diesem Bereich. Besonders wer klare und saubere Linien in seinem Computer sehen will, kommt kaum an ihnen vorbei.   Die gängigsten HardTubes...




					www.alphacool.com
				



sind diese bei mir


----------



## Gordon69 (30. Dezember 2020)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Alphacool Eisrohr 13/10mm Acryl (PMMA) HardTube Satin 80cm - 4er Set (320cm)
> 
> 
> HardTubes erfreuen sich einer großen Beliebtheit und Alphacool bietet immer mehr Produkte in diesem Bereich. Besonders wer klare und saubere Linien in seinem Computer sehen will, kommt kaum an ihnen vorbei.   Die gängigsten HardTubes...
> ...


Danke habe ich bestellt.

mal noch ne andere Frage hoffe have nicht falsch bestellt. Sind die Fittinge richtig die sollen überall drauf auf die Radiatoren Pumpe Cpu Gpu?  Links habe ich bestellt Rechts gibt es noch André war mit jetzt nicht sicher welche.


----------



## Richu006 (30. Dezember 2020)

Gordon69 schrieb:


> Danke habe ich bestellt.
> 
> mal noch ne andere Frage hoffe have nicht falsch bestellt. Sind die Fittinge richtig die sollen überall drauf auf die Radiatoren Pumpe Cpu Gpu?  Links habe ich bestellt Rechts gibt es noch André war mit jetzt nicht sicher welche.


Das sind die falschen... die 13/10er sind schlauch Tüllen für 13/10er Schlauch.

Bei den Hard Tubes zählt meist nur der Aussendurchmesser. Diese rechts wären Ok gewesen.

Ich nutze diese:








						Alphacool Eiszapfen 13mm HardTube Anschraubtülle 90° drehbar G1/4 - Deep Black
					

Alphacools Eiszapfen Anschlussserie ist die High End Ausführung der bewährten Anschlüsse! Alle Anforderungen die an einen Anschluss gestellt werden sind hier erfüllt: Highflow, Form, Verarbeitung und Farbgebung. Kompromisslosigkeit in...




					www.alphacool.com
				




Und diese:








						Alphacool Eiszapfen 13mm HardTube Anschraubtülle G1/4 - Deep Black Sixpack
					

Alphacools Eiszapfen Anschlussserie ist die High End Ausführung der bewährten Anschlüsse! Alle Anforderungen die an einen Anschluss gestellt werden sind hier erfüllt: Highflow, Form, Verarbeitung und Farbgebung. Kompromisslosigkeit in...




					www.alphacool.com


----------

